# Next Generation ATH-AAA Remote Control Extender // $33



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=201967610

On sale, with FREE SHIPPING.

I have one, and it works great with my Tivo. Very responsive, unlike the Radio Shack Remote Extender I bought.


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

That sounds like a good product. I could use one. However, I control two Tivo units with one remote (using DVR1 and DVR2 switch). Will this extender still work for me?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, provided there is more than one emitter, or you can make the included emitter work with the two TiVos, or can add more emitters.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Smarthome has a dual stick on emitter cable that is pretty cheap....at least last time I bought one a few years ago.


----------



## tvcn (Jul 29, 2005)

Amazon has this slightly cheaper (also if sold by Amazon, may be easier to return if it doesn't work). About 180 reviews. Manufacturer web site FAQ also has some info.
Amazon also sells multiple mouse emitters made by Next Gen (but I am not sure these are needed if the base emits IR).


----------



## AZ_Tivo (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks so much guys. That helps.

I see the dual emitter here. I actually have couple of dual emitters saved from my two other Tivos. So I may not need this.

http://www.amazon.com/DUAL-STICK-IR-EMITTERS-SMARTHOME/dp/B0007N72X8

and the little cheaper IR extender is here.

http://www.amazon.com/Next-Generati..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=159CZQCSDSQP87KYSPXM

Now, what is this product? Will this let me control many (6 or 8) devices using a universal remote? I can't use a harmony as AAA battery transmitter won't fit into Harmony remote. Thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/Remote-Contro..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=159CZQCSDSQP87KYSPXM

I would really like to put Tivos & satellite reciever away.

-----

Edit : I guess this answers my questions.

http://www.hot-link.com/

I should be able to use this and control many devices which are tucked away in an enclosed compartment. I will have to take care of cooling and air circulation but it should work!!


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

How does it work? Circuit in the transmitter sensing current draw from the IR pulses or what?

(Cool product that I don't need. Not that I don't have dozens of things like that strewn randomly around the house...)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The ATH-AAA system does sense changes current draw as the IR LEDs are pulsed on and off.

The Hot Link system apparently uses just one receiver which you discreetly build into your cabinetry, and a number of IR blasters you place in front of your computer. It is all hard wired. You can use any IR remote with stock batteries, and don't need to use anything weird inside it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

AZ_Tivo said:


> Now, what is this product? Will this let me control many (6 or 8) devices using a universal remote? I can't use a harmony as AAA battery transmitter won't fit into Harmony remote. Thoughts?


Why not?


----------



## tvcn (Jul 29, 2005)

SMWinnie said:


> How does it work?


Below is more info. The base does output IR. The 2nd reviewer says his base output weak IR but he later posted that his unit died so that may have been factor.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/remote-controls/wireless-rf-remote-control-extender/review

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9115&sid=df6a659c89835851ac7815692a2c4ab2


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just purchased this on Amazon. For the past three years I've been using an old set of Terk Leapfrog IR extenders because all of my equipment is in a cabinet.

This works fine, but my setup, and the location of the IR receiver, sometimes causes line-of-sight issues. Also, I'd like to be able to control the receiver volume when playing MP3s through Galleon for music when we're outside on the lanai.

I'm hoping this new unit will eliminate the line-of-sight problem and has the added benefit of eliminating an extra AC adapter plugged into the cabinet (the Terk has two adapters, one for the receiver and one for the transmitter) plus not needing the receiver out in the open, which ruins the aesthetic.

For those of you that ending up buying it ... how do you like it?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

I use this strictly with my msntv2 (webtv) keyboard, works great. With terminal in the bedroom I post from from the livingroom. I use my RF universal remotes to surf the internet, but when I actually post I needed the keyboard to be Rf too, this does the trick.


----------



## jweaver15 (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought one a month ago and it works great. I can control my tivo in the upstairs bedroom from the basement, It works with no delay and as well as if I was in the same room using the IR remote.


----------



## junior15 (Nov 23, 2001)

I bought one of these, but it was really flaky when used with my Harmony 676. It would respond to a button press and then not respond to the next one (not good when you want to resume playing after fast-forwarding). It did work well in my TiVo remote, but since I have a complicated setup, I prefer to use my Harmony. So I ended up just getting a Harmony 890 instead. I know, it's more expensive, but it works.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmm, that's troubling because I was planning on doing the same thing.

Normally we use the Glo remote (because my wife prefers it) but when I need to do more complicated stuff, I use the same Harmony 676 so I figured I would move the transmitter into that remote when I needed it. I saw the 890 had the built-in RF but it was hard to justify the price tag when I could at least experiment with RF for under $40.


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

Mine works great with the standard peanut remote.

I basically took my one Standard Def Tivo (directv tivo) and ran a coaxial cable to the room with the nordic trac (YES, I STILL USE A NORDIC TRAC!).

I have no issues with response. This was the first remote extender (I tried 3 before) that didn't have an extreme latency issue, that made it unbearable.

..

I don't have any Harmony Remote experience.


----------



## junior15 (Nov 23, 2001)

windracer said:


> Hmm, that's troubling because I was planning on doing the same thing.
> 
> Normally we use the Glo remote (because my wife prefers it) but when I need to do more complicated stuff, I use the same Harmony 676 so I figured I would move the transmitter into that remote when I needed it. I saw the 890 had the built-in RF but it was hard to justify the price tag when I could at least experiment with RF for under $40.


I had wanted to avoid getting the 890 because I didn't want to put out that much cash, but it seemed to be the only way I could get it to work. I have all my A/V gear in my living room and run all my HDMI gear through a 4x2 switch with one output going to my receiver in the living room and another output going to the TV in my bedroom. I needed a way to control that gear from the bedroom and that RF extender looked like it should work. I read some reviews before I bought it and found one page mentioning that it wouldn't work with the Harmony remotes, but I don't remember where that was. I went ahead and got it and it in deed does not work with the Harmony remote. I tried a few of my other remotes just to make sure it wasn't the extender, and it works in my Tivo remote and my BluRay remote so I think it is the Harmony. 

That's what prompted me to get the 890.

Hope this helps.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback, yeah. Well, for $33 I can at least give it a shot and see how it works. Just using it in the Glo remote would be a help. If it doesn't work in the 676 at least it didn't cost me a bundle, then I can decide if I want to try the 890. My wife really doesn't like the 676 though, so the adoption factor for a new universal remote like that would probably be low in my household.


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

Another happy customer here. I run an HDMI cable from the kid's TivoHD in the basement to the 2nd floor bedroom, where we'll use it at night. We have this in the Tivo remote upstairs and it performs flawlessly through two floors (unless the kids move the transmitter in the basement  

I'm always amazed at how long the batteries last, although we aren't big bedroom TV watchers, so it isn't used frequently. I recommend it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Search on eBay for PowerMID. You can get these for about the same price, if not cheaper, including shipping.

I used a set for a while to use my Tivo from another room.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

That PowerMID is basically the same thing as the Terk Leapfrog units I am using now. It still relies on a line-of-site IR receiver before converting to RF.


----------



## tvcn (Jul 29, 2005)

I currently use Powermids. The problems I have: 1) works well with all devices except my RCA A/V Selector box, which required I orient the powermids in a precise position to get it barely working. 2) I have to turn the powermid off that transmits IR if I want to use my hand remote in that same room; otherwise (iirc) it appeared the room was flooded with IR radiation making use of the hand remote very difficult.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a Next Generation system, although not using it with the TiVo. I use it to control the indoor sound system piping music outdoors to the hot tub. Works great!

You know what's coming... Yes, I dropped the remote in the tub, with its transmitter inside. Took out the batteries and transmitter, shook out as much water as possible and dried everything in the sun - still works great!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Nugent said:


> You know what's coming... Yes, I dropped the remote in the tub


Sounds like you need one of these! 

http://www.smarthome.com/59700.html


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, the unit arrived on Friday right before we left for a Labor Day Weekend out of town. I had just enough time to plug in the base station and get one of the batteries charging before we left.

Last night I had a little bit of time to put the transmitter into my S3's Glo-remote and it seems to work. I was able to go a few rooms away, cover the remote's IR emitter (just to be sure ) and then press TiVo+1, go back into the living room and find the Season Pass Manager on screen, as expected.

There does seem to be a _slight_ delay introduced, which requires a somewhat slower pressing of buttons, but I haven't messed with it enough to be sure. Tonight I'm going to try it in my Harmony 676 and see what happens.


----------



## OregonDuck (Jan 29, 2002)

I've had one for a month. It duplicates keypresses like crazy. Very annoying.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> Tonight I'm going to try it in my Harmony 676 and see what happens.


Works great! I can be out by the pool and easily control music playing through the TiVo and the receiver volume. :up:


----------



## Newbie (Jan 19, 2002)

sloan said:


> http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=201967610
> 
> On sale, with FREE SHIPPING.
> 
> I have one, and it works great with my Tivo. Very responsive, unlike the Radio Shack Remote Extender I bought.


Since both receiver and transmitter are stationery, why does it use battery instead of an ac adapter?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The battery is the RF transmitter. It goes in your remote, replacing one of the existing batteries and converts the button presses into RF and sends them to the receiver, which then blasts out the IR to your components.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

windracer said:


> The battery is the RF transmitter. It goes in your remote, replacing one of the existing batteries and converts the button presses into RF and sends them to the receiver, which then blasts out the IR to your components.


Right, and the flying saucer does use an ac adapter, and its also a battery charger.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Edmund said:


> Right, and the flying saucer does use an ac adapter, and its also a battery charger.


Yeah, I like that. It was very nice of them to include a second half-size battery so you've always got one in the charger ready to go.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

I got one, but it is picking up massive interference from something... it is constantly transmitting garbage IR even if the battery piece is not installed in a remote.


----------



## Newbie (Jan 19, 2002)

This next generation "flying saucer" remote extender has the most reviews and best rating on amazon. However, I don't like the oddball transmitter in a battery design. It creates two separate set of batteries to charge, the 3 normal AAA and the 2/3 AAA battery.

The X10 POWERMID seems the next best alternative. I don't mind having to aim the remote control at the pyramid from 4 feet away. However, one reviewer said the receiver needs to be off for other IR remote to work. That's not so good.

Other suggestions?


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

Newbie said:


> This next generation "flying saucer" remote extender has the most reviews and best rating on amazon. However, I don't like the oddball transmitter in a battery design. It creates two separate set of batteries to charge, the 3 normal AAA and the 2/3 AAA battery.


You get two separate 2/3 AAA batteries. One you put in the remote, one you keep in the saucer on a trickle charge. When the remote one is dead, you just switch it out. Couldn't be easier. That really isn't a reason to discount it, in my opinion. It's "oddball" design as you put, is what makes it the most accurate remote extender I have used.


----------

